# Double Fireplace



## bigpoppa (Sep 17, 2005)

I am going to attempt to put a double fireplace in my living room.  That way you can access the same fireplace from either the living room or the breakfast/sunroom area.  Has anybody seen what I am talking about?  Any ideas on how to go about installing it?  There is currently a 1/2 wall that separates the two areas and I thought I could put it there.


----------



## fauxer (Sep 19, 2005)

Some of my clients have those and they look great!! My wife wants to get one from our den to the formal living room They are very nice


----------



## Kashmir (Sep 23, 2005)

i love those!! I want one as well!


----------



## Lost (Sep 24, 2005)

We have one and my wife loves it I do to of course
She of course would like a fireplace in every room if I would let her


----------



## archaicruin (Oct 15, 2005)

the double fireplace is a great look but with only a half-wall, are you planning on building a chimney as well, or using a gas?


----------

